# UTV was Ultimate Flop



## rickaren (Jan 22, 2003)

ADMIN NOTE: Article deleted. Please do not post entire copyrighted articles from the New York times. An excerpt from the article along with a link is acceptable.

"Next, jealously eyeing the brilliance of digital video recorders like TiVo and Replay, Microsoft produced UltimateTV, which was the UltimateFlop. "

Sorry didn't know that was not acceptable. Here is the Link. Thanks

http://www.sanmateocountytimes.com/Stories/0,1413,87~11271~1678309,00.html


----------



## MichaelLAX (Oct 5, 2003)

I suppose it all depends on your circumstances.

My parents were become frustrated not being able to watch Cubs day games, while they were at work (they are transplanted Chicagoans on the West Coast).

I was able to pick up a discontinued, floor model RCA Ultimate TV model from Circuit City for $75. I works for them like a charm.

Since I have both a DirecTiVo and a ReplayTV, for their purposes (not being particularly technically oriented), I find that the playback function of the UltimateTV is much easier for them to operate then would be the alternatives. I do all of the programming for them, but once you program in Bears, Cubs, Lakers, and Antique Roadshow, that takes care of most of their needs.

Incidentally, the Ultimate has the two-tuner ability to record two separate DirecTV channels at the same time, while even watching a pre-recorded show. This is especially important for them, as I have to add extra hours to ballgames. Of course, DirecTiVo has this feature, too, while ReplayTV does not. (I use the ReplayTV for those shows that I want to extract the MPEG-2 file to my Macintosh with DVArchive, so that I can author, complie and burn them to DVD-Rs).


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

The "ultimate flop?" Sounds a bit dramatic, don't you think? There are many other electronic items that have been more of a flop, I believe. I think they are called the BetaMax, DIVX, the DishPlayer (old version of UTV for Dish Network), etc. 

Microsoft really screwed up with Ultimatetv, but pulling the plug too soon. If anyone has ever used one (besides me), they will comment on how easy and reliable the machine is, with functions that the competitors don't offer. I personally have three of the RCA UTV units, and am not interested in changing until I absolutely have to. If anyone is ever in the Salt Lake area, I'll be happy to give a demo. 

If MS could have held on a little longer (heaven knows they have the resources), I think the current PVR craze would have carried UTV as well as it is carrying the DirecTivo and the Dish PVR out of obscurity into mainstream electronics that everyone must have. 

I personally am disappointed in MS for dropping this product so quickly - long before it had a chance to truly catch on.


----------



## cking2 (Sep 28, 2003)

Karl,
I think Microsoft left the market...not because they couldn't make it work, but because they didn't see it fitting their Biz model. I think they have the same problem with the xbox...they want to make it more than a gaming console, and I don't think that will fly. Most people today don't think of their Computer and TV as one device....I might be a curmudgeon but I don't think I ever will be able to do that. I can accept that computers make better PVR's, but old habits die hard, and when I am on the couch.....I want the big tube....when I want to hit the net...Off to my PC.

Was Ultimate TV a flop...NO...it just got the plug pulled. If MS ever decides to enter the PVR market again...I would expect it in a big way, because as you said they have the resources. Then we will see windows DVR's along with the windows house. <OMG> Can a house get a BSOD

Rick


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

I agree that computers and PVR's will never catch on as an integrated unit - at least for a long while. While we have the ability to surf the web from our Family Room and bedrooms, we never do - why - because WebTV is clunky, slow, and just plain a PIA. If I didn't have a PC, then maybe it would do, but it sure sucks.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From the demos of UltimateTV, it looked like a pretty good product, but it also had WebTV. The main drawback of the product, IMHO, was the fact that you needed to use DirecTV. There was no versions for standalone OTA, nor were there versions for the cable companies to use. 

In that respect, Tivo has the edge. They had the standalone units first, and have been working to get the cable companies interested in licensing their technology. Didn't the DirecTivo come a bit later?


----------



## Richssat (Jul 2, 2002)

I love my UTV, great product. I have TiVo as well, also good

If they had done it sans the Webtv stuff and dropped the monthly charge to the same as TiVo it would be side by side with it.

UTV advantages

PiP (window is small unless you are watching a bigscreen)

Caller ID (fantastic feature)

Slightly faster guide 

Flaky, heat prone tuners.

I now have both, I was debating retiring the UTV in favor of the TiVos but I think I will just keep both for a little while.

Besides, it is kind of fun to be able to record 7 shows (3 PVRs, 1 PC capture card) while watching something else.

I had the opportunity to buy a palletload of UTVs for $49 ea when they were being closed out. Too bad I was broke or I would have made a killing on unloading them on Ebay.

Mark, you are correct, the stand alone TiVo came out long before the Directivos.

Rich


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

I thought that the Ultimate TV name was wrong, since it was not HDTV!
I think the lack of HDTV ability may of taken them out of the early adopter market since they already had HDTV's. Also, a 2 tuner PVR really only makes sense where D* had locals. That seemed like too small a market to me.
I've read posts from many enthusiastic UTV users and realize it is/was a good product, it just didn't fit with Microsoft's goals (in sales or strategy, XP media Center) 
Of course, a couple of years after UTV's stopped production, I'm contemplating a DTIVO (SDTV) with the $99 deal and I still dont have locals!


----------



## Ric (Apr 26, 2002)

I bought two just over a year ago as my first DVR and couldn't be happier. For the most part, every series I set records (just have to highlight it in the Guide and click record twice and I have set a permanent series records). Every name based recording I have set records. It skips reruns when I ask it to and I never watch commercials and barely have time to watch live TV anymore. If it would just figure out automatically that Football or baseball games go into overtime or extra innings without me manually setting an extended recording time, it would be almost flawless. 

Yes the heat has been discussed as an issue but I just raise it up on 'legs' and keep it in an open cabinet. Even my wife has easily figured out how to use it and now my 4 year olds pause their shows. TIVO sounds great and since it has dual tuners, its a good option but I won't give up the UTV I have until it dies or Directv forces me too. Just don't have a reason (oops, that is until I get my HDTV and need that recorded which will be a while)


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Does anyone know how much longer the UTV will work? 

Will everyone have to switch over to Tivo? 

If a person were to buy an UTV off of Ebay would they still work, would DTV turn them on? 

If you have both a Tivo and UTV, do you have to pay both monthly service fees, 4.95 for Tivo and 9.95 for UTV, or just one or the other? 

The best thing about UTV is the PIP, Tivo doesn't have that. 

Thanks!


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Like the Dishplayer it is out of production but still supported.


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

theratpatrol said:


> Does anyone know how much longer the UTV will work?
> 
> Will everyone have to switch over to Tivo?
> 
> ...


DirecTV has not said anything about refusing to support UTV, and has shown no desire whatsoever to send everyone free Tivos for a swapout. Remember, DirecTV and Microsoft are getting $10 per account for the UTVs.

If you have a Tivo and a UTV you get to pay BOTH fees, $5 for Tivo and $10 for UTV.

In fact, UTVs are fetching very nice prices on Ebay right now. The RCAs go for about $200 the Sonys for considerably more than that. Indeed, one RCA with a 120gig HD recently sold for $350. And yes, DirecTV will activate them.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

If you bought one off of E-bay, you would need to get a new access card from D*.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2003)

Mark Holtz said:


> Didn't the DirecTivo come a bit later?


 No, just the Dual Tuner came out later. the DTIVO came out a while beforehand. but it was originally only made by Phillips


----------

